# Cat Skin - Dermatitis or Mites?



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Ghee it seems my list of animal problems is growing... I am already scheduled for the vet on Monday, but figured to ask while my mind is ticking around on what this could be... My 13-14 year old female cat is dealing with some sort of skin dermatitis/mites/hot-spots at the moment. Last year when my dad brought her to my house and she had fleas pretty bad, which of course she picked at her skin. So we kept her in the garage while she was receiving medicine from the vet. After flea treatments, she was cured of those evil buggers and we brought her to live in the house. Her skin cleared up, fur grew back and she was in perfect health.(I say that because I am not sure if the fleas would have anything to do with the skin condition she has now.) But in the past few months she has presented some kind of skin condition that causes her to pull at her fur, pick at her skin and cause this small, somewhat circular patches of bare and almost open skin. Where the skin is exposed it is very red and irritated looking, though she doesn't sit there all the time and pick it, only once in a while. After trying multiple skin treatments over the counter, we realized this needs to be addressed by a vet. Does anyone know the cause of something like this or is it too broad to classify?

I might be able to provide some pictures in a couple hours, when I get home from work if that would pose as helpful to anyone that might have information. Thanks everyone ^_^


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It's round and bare? Sounds like ringworm, a fungal infection that causes circular red rashes. 

Picture off the web-

http://www.catsofaustralia.com/images/ringworm-1.jpg

That's on a dog, but the idea is the same. A vet will be able to confirm what she has and treat her.

You can catch ringworm from her if that is what she has, and the spores will remain in your house. Talk to a vet about how to eliminate them, since I don't know enough to tell you how.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

No, I am 99% sure that is not ringworm. My dog had that a few years back and the wounds the cat has now are nothing like that.(Thanks for the reply about that though.) They are any shape that she happens to rip the skin into. The area is very red, wet and raw. Idk how else to explain it. I will have to get some pictures up tonight, since my tax refund is not coming as soon as I thought and she will have to wait until the weekend to see the vet. 

I just cannot wait until this is all taken care of and I can actually cuddle her without going near those sores. =[


----------



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

I wish I had some kind of help to offer but I don't. I'd just like to hear if she's okay or not after you see the vet. Hope it all works out and I'll be sending good vibes for your cat.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the good vibes.
Still awaiting to hear about my tax return, so as soon as that comes she is going.
The flaring has seemed to calm down after a bath, so at least that is comfort until she can get to see the mustache man that is her vet ;3


----------

